# Homework for Kayakers



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Learn and understand that flow changes constantly, especially with spring rains and thunderstorms. *What looked nice and peaceful 2 days ago may now be a wild raging torrent easily capable of pinning you against bridges, culverts, dams, and trees.*

The United States Geological Survey (USGS) maintains gaging stations on many of the rivers, streams, creeks and lakes around Michigan. 
Current stream flow conditions are transmitted every few hours via satellite into USGS district computer systems and from there onto the Internet. This gives an indication of what is happening around town before you leave home. Beware : ice or debris such as log jams; algal and aquatic growth in the stream; sediment movement; can alter or skew the recording equipment. 


*Visually scouting in person is always the best way to maintain your safety.*

http://water.weather.gov//ahps2/index.php?wfo=dtx


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess nobody checks stuff before they go out 
- they just wing it and whatever happens -- oh well


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Not necessarily. If you haven't noticed, this is an outdoor site visited primarily by folks that fish and or hunt. Most who spend time on moving water use these tools often to check water conditions for a number of reasons. Is the river blown out? Is it safe to wade? Is it enough influx of water to bring fish up to spawn? Is it safe to launch your craft (boat or yak) to get to those backwaters for ducks? Low and clear or high and muddy? Certainly flow numbers can't completely answer any of those questions but it's a start. They are good tools to use.


----------

